# Question For Those That Have Been To The Niagara Falls Area



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We are looking at a few different ideas for our big trip for next summer and I have a couple questions for those that live near or have visited that Niagara Falls area. 
1. Is three full days enough time to take in the beauty of the area? 
2. Please list your top three "must see's" of the area


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I think 3 days is plenty of time. It really only takes 1 day to see the Falls. We did both sides, wandered all over Goat Island and did the Maid of the Mist boat ride. It was plenty for our 3 kids. We did not wander into the town on the Canadian side; there are tons of places to eat there, an amusement park, but there wasn't anything that really interested us as we drove around. The Canadian side of the Falls is extremely touristy while the American side is a State Park. We got up there on Saturday, spent Sunday in Toronto, did the Falls on Monday, did an Eerie Canal tour on Tuesday and left the area on Wednesday. If you can fit in a stop at Letchworth state Park and you like to hike, it is a beautiful State Park about 2 hours from the Falls that has tons of hiking trails. We spent 2 days there after the Falls.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

CrazyAboutOrchids hit it right on. (nice to see you hit the Erie Canal and Letchworth State Park) I'm 20 minutes from the Falls and have been there many times. The top three things I would do if I were you would be:

1. Cave Of The Winds. It's on Goat Island. (which seperates the Horseshoe Falls from the American falls) Cave Of The Winds is a hike on a long windy deck at the bottom of the Bridal Vail/American Falls. You get there by Elevator. There is a "Hurricane Deck" where part of the falls hits a protruding rock just above you and splashes out onto the deck hitting you. The power of this tiny bit of water is tremendous. Many people will not even attempt going through the Hurricane Deck. They will go around where it is safer. It makes you realize how powerful the Falls really are. There is no way to get closer or more personal with the falls unless you go over in a barrel.









2. Goat Island. It is the best way to see the rapids, and the "drop" of the Niagara River to the Falls from Three Sisters Islands.

3. Canadian Side. The view of the entire falls is best on the Canadian side. Especially at night when the colored lights are on. The Canadian side is very touresty. Very clean and lots of gardens, shops, wax museums, restaurants, casinos...

If I were to add a few more things I would do they would be:

4. Niagara Jet Boat Tours. Here you go on a large Jet Boat on the rapids down river from the falls. It's very exciting.

5. Maid of The Mist is always a classic. You take a river boat ride up to the bottom of the Horseshoe Falls.

6. If your into hiking, you can hike the gorge down river where the rapids are and watch the Jet boats.

7. Tour the Niagara Power Project. Niagara Falls generates a lot of electricity for our country, and Canada.

8. Tour Old Fort Niagara at the mouth of the Niagara river. If your into history, you might like this. It is in Youngstown, NY. About 20 minutes North of the Falls. On the way is Lewiston, NY which is a quaint town with some shops and the way you would get on the Jet Boats.

9. While in Canada, you might want to go to Niagara On the Lake. Another quaint town with wineries on the way.

Hope that helps. Remember #1 is #1 for a reason. If you end up doing that, let me know what you think.

If you can visit Letchworth, do it. It is almost as impressive as the Falls. It is known as The Grand Canyon Of The East!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info so far guys, please keep it coming. How about a great campground in the area that would be kid friendly for a 12 and 7 year old? After doing a quick search, it looks like many lean toward Four Mile Creak and Branches of Niagara; are they kid friendly?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Branches of Niagara is brand new and the closest to NF. (10-15 MINUTES AWAY) Never been there. 4 mile is the second closest and is right on Lake Ontario. That State Park is pretty nice. Not very big, but it has electric. I assume you won't be spending very much time at the campground, so either one would be ok.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We stayed at Branches of Niagara; I had tried to get into 4 Mile Creek but they could not get us in the first night and I didn't feel like moving. Branches was nice, a bit tight, has a small pool, small playground, tetherball, fishing, kayaks, pond, new so very clean, VERY nice owners with lots and lots of plan to grow their campground. We were in site 34, any along that entire row, on that side, are nice with woods behind you. I liked a few sites in the 20s. I didn't walk down to check out the sites 56, 58, 60, 61, 63 or 65; those would be the only other that I would do.The full service, pull in sites are not very private; seems sort of typical for full service sites.

We did drive through 4 Mile Creek and if we were in the area again, we'd stay there. No pool, you cannot go into Lake Ontario, but you can walk along it, skip rocks, etc. Bummer, since it is like dangling candy in front of a kid to see water but not be able to go into it. My kids are 9, 11 and 13 and when we visited, they were happy to skip rocks and play in the water along the shore. They do allow you to go into another state owned, pay per person swimming pool. I don't think there is a bad site at all at 4 Mile Creek; except for 237 or 239 - one of them has lots of rocks from the woman I spoke to. There are two loops where sites back onto each other with little privacy, but a great open space for baseball games, frisbee whatever. Either are very nice, you can't lose with whichever you choose, depending of course on your style of camping. With bikes, it would be great for kids if that is their thing since they can bike all over the place. 4 Mile Creek does get your free parking at the state parks during your stay.

Branches gets you closer with a few more things for the kids that are more easily accesible. 4 Mile Creek is a longer drive, larger sites, electric only, thinbgs for the kids, but some may require a short drive (pool). You truly cannot lose with either place.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We also stayed at Branches of Niagara Campground in Grand Island, NY. The CG is approximately 10 miles from Niagara Falls. We had a spacious site (site #71) and a pretty decent view of the lake. The lake is man made and was a bit low when we where there, but, still nice. We really didn't use the amenities at the CG - so for us - it was perfect place to stay for our visit to the Falls. Here are some pics of the CG from our vacation - click here. Aside from visiting the falls, we went down to Lockport and took a tour on the *Erie Canal*. We really enjoyed this tour and if you get the chance, do it...Here are some pics from the tour...click here...

If you like coffee, check out *Tim Hortons* - their coffee is pretty good! I liked the coffee so much I brought back a can of their coffee from the store!!

Aside from the Erie Canal Tour, I would check out *Niagara on the Lake* - its a town just north of Niagara Falls on the Canadian side. Along the way, there are lots of wineries to stop and see!

We have been to the Falls before, so, we thought we would venture to other areas in the region. There is so much to do and see and with 3 days its a tough decision on what to do. So whatever you do, 
Have a GREAT time. Enjoy!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> We also stayed at Branches of Niagara Campground in Grand Island, NY. The CG is approximately 10 miles from Niagara Falls. We had a spacious site (site #71) and a pretty decent view of the lake. The lake is man made and was a bit low when we where there, but, still nice. We really didn't use the amenities at the CG - so for us - it was perfect place to stay for our visit to the Falls. Here are some pics of the CG from our vacation - click here. Aside from visiting the falls, we went down to Lockport and took a tour on the *Erie Canal*. We really enjoyed this tour and if you get the chance, do it...Here are some pics from the tour...click here...
> 
> If you like coffee, check out *Tim Hortons* - their coffee is pretty good! I liked the coffee so much I brought back a can of their coffee from the store!!
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

X2 on Niagara on the Lake and Fort Niagara. We stayed on the Canadian side. I don't remember the campground but there were helicopter tours from across the street. We were there in 2000. There is also a butterfly conservatory that's cool.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Niagara is fun.









We stayed at the state park ~6 years ago. The big bonus was that campers got free parking at state park lots at the falls. That saved us $$ as we could come and go from those lots for free.









If you are at the State park on a clear day, you can see Toronto across the lake:


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

The only campground I could possibly recommend on the Canadian side is Bissel's Hideaway. It's about 20 or 30 minutes from Niagara Falls. The only other one I've been to is Sherkston Shores which we didn't care for. Bissel's has a ONE ACRE SWIMMING POOL. Yes, the pool itself is ONE ACRE, the fenced in area around it is bigger. They have a couple of water slides, too. We had a rally there 3 or 4 years ago, there may still be a thread and some pics around. It is wicked awesome! We're talking about going back for our big trip in 2012 maybe.

Steve


----------

